# 4th Privy & Counting. The not so Cobalt Blue Hutch Hole.



## hemihampton (Aug 10, 2014)

Well, Me & Tom went back too our new hutch hole area. This time Tom invited his sidekick Vic. Last week end as we finished up digging privy #3 (or a big trash pit) Tom wanted to fill it in & call it done. Thats when I hit a group of Cobalt Blue hutches in back corner. Then Tom sez OK, It's done now, lets fill it in, BUT, I get some strange intuition & nagging feeling that something is farther down in one spot because there seems to be some dirty looking dirt heading downwards in the clean yellow sand. I'm already like 4 feet down but I start digging & digging a small hole straight down in the side wall, about another 3 feet down & back when I start hitting some cool old glass shards. I get excited & want to keep digging. But, Tom sez looks like you hit another Privy, I agreed, But Tom being tired out & beat sez let's save it for next weekend. I concede & say OK. SO, Today we re hit it. Vic starts digging at it first from the top down. He gets 4 feet down & tires out thinking nothing there. He starts digging into the sides & finds little & gets dissapointed. I tell him to dig down below you, it's below you but I guess he does not hear me as he continues digging into the walls. Tom jumps out of the hole to take a break & I jump in to relieve him. I start digging below Vics feet because I know thats where it's at since I found it the weekend before I left. Me & Vic dig a little further down & Vic poops out & jumps out for a brake. I keep going & dig lots of cool old broken shards. Everything broken. Bummer. I dig a little farther over & dig a Cool Aque Hutch. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 10, 2014)

In the split, I take the Michigan Bottling works Hutch even though I got 3 different ones at home. But, It's such a cool looking bottle & I'm hoping maybe it's a different variation I don't have. I get home & compare it to mine & see it's different then all 3 of mine. Then I look on Ron Fowlers Hutchbook.com website & I see this variation is not listed on his site so Cool, I got a new variation not listed. This one does not have any Registered on the bottle anywhere. Some have it near the top & some near the bottom. Also it has a different glass manufacturer on back as A.G.W.L.  Leon.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 10, 2014)

I did come across some Cobalt Blue hutches but only 2. Not like the last weekend when we got around 8. More G. NORRIS like last time. Pic below.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 10, 2014)

These Hutches were deep down, about 6 feet deep, we stuck our 4 feet probe down on top of it to see how far away it was, it was about 2 feet farther then the 4 foot probe. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 10, 2014)

A lighter one.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 10, 2014)

Tom dug out a really cool Amber Medicine bottle from St. Paul Minnesota. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 10, 2014)

Pic of the hole, it's like a long line or string of privies.  P.S. Thats Vic in last Pic.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 10, 2014)

I like the the way you say "only two blue hutches" lol  there are many many people on this forum that will never dig a (blue) bottle in their life. Consider yourself  lucky or blesses which ever your prefer [] I go with Blessed


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 10, 2014)

Pic of some shards.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 10, 2014)

Pic of the keepers.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 10, 2014)

Another pic of Keepers.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 10, 2014)

Some of my Keepers after 3 way split. Didn't get a cobalt blue hutch, out of the 3 hutches, 2 were cobalt, Tom picked first cobalt, I picked Aqua hutch puposely leaving the the other cobalt for Vic, I new he wanted one. I'm just happy mine Aqua hutch was a new variation. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 10, 2014)

As I was digging this 4th privy Vic was digging a 5th next to me but this one was newer with bottles dated 1901 & 1910 ect. We did get 3 Independant Brewery bottle from Detroit. 2 older Brown Ambers crown tops with tooled top & whittle marks on neck & disappearing seam line & then a much more common Aqua with smaller writing & ABM.  LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 10, 2014)

Pretty awesome day. All I found today is that snapping turtles can leap out of the water. Not going in there again... Congratulations on the unlisted variation. Looks pretty cool.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 10, 2014)

RICKJJ59W said:
			
		

> I like the the way you say "only two blue hutches" lol  there are many many people on this forum that will never dig a (blue) bottle in their life. Consider yourself  lucky or blesses which ever your prefer [] I go with Blessed



I had to say only 2 because I named the thread the not so cobalt blue hutch hole. meaning compared to the last weekends hole. BUT, Yes, I feel very blessed & happy to dig any hutch, I love hutches, any hutch. LEON.


----------



## truedigr (Aug 10, 2014)

I think I am feeling a transformation of a can digger to a bottle digger. lol


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 10, 2014)

truedigr said:
			
		

> I think I am feeling a transformation of a can digger to a bottle digger. lol



I still like digging cans but just none to dig close to home. I know of lots of can dumps in U.P. but 300-600 miles to far for a day or weekend drive. LEON.


----------



## truedigr (Aug 10, 2014)

I was wondering what your #1 bottle to dig is, after finding #2? How many different Detroit blob beers do you have? Just curious. RC


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 10, 2014)

Not sure how many different detroit blobs or beer bottles I have. Never counted. I was wondering if anybody was going to ask me what my #1 bottle would be. My #1 bottle to dig would be this one pictured below. Not mine, borrowed pic. Hope thats OK. LEON.


----------



## truedigr (Aug 10, 2014)

You sent me some cans it seems like 10 - 14 years ago when I joined the Rusty. I had fun finding can dumps, but the condition sucks in Texas. I did a lot of bottle talk on there. Any how, the box which had your address on it got wet. Behrendt is all I can remember to prove my point. I have some Detroit beers which I kind of owe you. I know the cans might not have been worth a whole lot, but it was the thought that counted and I still enjoy them to this day. Shoot me a pm with your address, and a surprise will be at your doorstep very soon. RC


----------



## truedigr (Aug 10, 2014)

You and Tom sure have been ripping it up lately. Those hutches sure make a dig nice. Hopefully, you guys will hit a sweet 1850's Detroit privy that is loaded w/ pontils. That will definitely get the blood and adrenaline pumping. RC


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 10, 2014)

OH, Yes. I remember that & wondered what happened to you? You seemed to disappear? I'll PM you my Address. Here's a link below to Ron Fowlers hutchbook.com website on Detroit Hutches. Click on link below. THANKS, LEON. http://www.hutchbook.com/Bottle%20Directory/HutchSearchResults.aspx?Primary_Name=&Manufacturer=&City=DETROIT&Color=&County=&Mold_Type=&State=&Plate_Type=&Territory=&Pictures=&Region=&Start_Height=&End_Height=&Country=&Start_Width=&End_Width=&Bottle_Number=&Start_Marked_Year=&End_Marked_Year=&Sub_Categories=&Shape=&All_Embossing=&Rarity=&Front_Embossing=&Added=&Back_Embossing=&Updated=&Base_Embossing=&Comments=&Find_Hutches=Find+Hutchinsons&Source=Attributes


----------



## sandchip (Aug 11, 2014)

Great digs, Leon.


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 11, 2014)

defiantly have some good trash pits in Detroit.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Aug 11, 2014)

Great dig Leon. As always, thanks for the many photos abd conratulations to you guys. Keep posting!


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 11, 2014)

Found some really old broken shards. Real Bummer, these would of been good ones. Found part of a George Marx from Wyandotte. Only in Business from 1878-1884. SO, I guess that last privy was from around that time frame. Oldest privy I think I ever dug. Here's some Pics of the shards. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 11, 2014)

This could be possibly a early 1880's unknown hutch but to much of top missing to be sure. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 11, 2014)

What makes you think it's a Hutch?


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 11, 2014)

Same shape & size & found with other hutches nearby in same hole. Plus Griesbach does come in a Hutch but looks nothing like this one. Maybe, maybe not, may never know? Nice to dream. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 11, 2014)

You'll find out one day.


----------



## TREASUREHUNT (Aug 12, 2014)

Here's how the dig went down. Me, Leon and Vic  went back to our Detroit hot spot and did pretty good again I pretty sure my digging slump is over !!! We continued digging were we left off and found 2 new area's right next to the last weeks dig. The first area was the spot Leon started on last time where shards and seeds started showing up ( the last of the Hutch hole). Then I probed a new pit (near the hutch hole) when probing the one wall where there were bricks sticking out of the wall so we started opening that up also. Then when Vic started digging down on that new pit, I probed a small crunchy spot at the far end of the long pit so I opened that area up, that's where the St Paul Minn. bottle came from. That was cool that all 3 of use had a different privys to dig so close together. By the time we were done the pit was about 20 feet long by 4 feet wide and 6 foot deep.  Here's a pict of filling in the hole with some truck tires that were nearby. Does anyone have any idea what the strange glass pole with a bulbish end would of been ?. Tom


----------



## TREASUREHUNT (Aug 12, 2014)

Here's Leon down in the Hutch hole !!!


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 12, 2014)

Here's some Pics Vic sent me. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 12, 2014)

Some Pics of Vic in his hole. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 12, 2014)

Group Pics.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 12, 2014)

Wonderful!


----------



## Bass Assassin (Aug 14, 2014)

Very nice finds guys, keep hunting


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 14, 2014)

Hopefully we'll find more next weekend, coming up soon. LEON.


----------



## madman (Aug 15, 2014)

WOW  THAT SPRINGWELLS MED IS VERY COOL  BEEN THERE BEFORE  YOU GUYS ARE PACKIN RIGHT?????


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 15, 2014)

madman said:
			
		

> WOW  THAT SPRINGWELLS MED IS VERY COOL  BEEN THERE BEFORE  YOU GUYS ARE PACKIN RIGHT?????



 Just packin Shovels. 4 pronger long handled rake can do some damage though. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (May 11, 2021)

Looks like 2014 was a good Year.


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Jun 1, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Group Pics.



Really nice stuff! Great dig


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

